# Which stream i shud opt in 11th ?



## Chirag Arora (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi i m Chirag from India and currently i m in 10th

i m confused about wich stream to choose. 

I m interested in Game Development. 

I want to know best stream for me from these - 

Science - Commerce(Wid Maths) -Commerce(Widout Maths)

Please help me .

I think that I shud not opt for Science becoz I don't like Bio-Chemistry. 

I want to that wich stream has a good scope for Game Development, Science or Commerce*

*If Commerce which Maths or widout Maths????

:::... Plz Comment...:::                    :::...Plz Help...:::       :::...Plz Reply...:::


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 3, 2013)

For any develpoment, you need to learn basic programming like C/C++. 
So, if you take Science with Comp.Sc as elective then you will learn C/C++ in your syllabus. If you opt for Commerce, then you will have to learn C/C++ separately (yourself or from any good institute).


----------



## Gaurav265 (Feb 3, 2013)

You can opt for pcm in 12th and pursue b.tech in cs.after completing cs you have enough knowledge about programming,then you can get job in any game company as a programmer.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 3, 2013)

First and foremost thing that you should do is to improve your English, at least your writing skill.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 3, 2013)

Science


----------



## ©mß (Feb 3, 2013)

I also started a similar topic recently related to select which stream.
I want to become game programmer
So most of them are telling me to chose Non-Med


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

I already gave you an answer in PM so I won't elaborate here, get science with Physics, Chemistry and Maths or your future as a game developer or even a software engineer is doomed to oblivion, so no way to become a game developer unless you take PCM, for additional take computer.


----------



## ©mß (Feb 3, 2013)

Is any one here a game developer or artist?
I want to know their experience.


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

©mß said:


> Is any one here a game developer or artist?
> I want to know their experience.


Artists, plenty: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/147200-artwork-thread.html
Proper game devs(like the kind you guys want to be, working for some hotshot company like EA/UBI), none, I already told Chirag, this is a highly competitive field, with very limited no. of jobs, only the skilled professionals make it to the top, and in order to become a game dev you must go abroad.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 3, 2013)

the basic C/C++ you'l learn in 11th and 12th will be just the basics and you can still manage without them.. But you will have to have Science stream to become any kind of developer.. It'l be better if you take PCM+CS+English..


----------



## ©mß (Feb 3, 2013)

What is CS?


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 3, 2013)

Comp Science.. It may be Java or C/C++ or IT..


----------



## ©mß (Feb 3, 2013)

I am just going off topic, but how do you know that there is a recent post to a thread?


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 3, 2013)

go to User CP, the new posts are generally on the top and in BOLD format..


----------



## Sainatarajan (Feb 4, 2013)

Opt for PCM . I am in my 11 th now and I feel Chemistry is the toughest . I am in CBSE ....


----------



## ©mß (Feb 4, 2013)

I am too in CBSE school but I have no other choice then studying PCM altjough I hate Chem most.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 4, 2013)

©mß said:


> I am too in CBSE school but I have no other choice then studying PCM altjough I hate Chem most.



You'l get the hang of it..


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

©mß said:


> I am too in CBSE school but I have no other choice then studying PCM altjough I hate Chem most.


I did too, got around 75 in chem, made up the average with 90+ in both maths and physics, and this sealed the fate for me taking chem up in future as I got a chance to join Chem engineering in a good NIT(durgapur), also in this regard my mother has a chem hons.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow, There will be 1000s of Reactions in Chemistry only in Organic Chemistry and Hydrocarbons.....

Wow, There will be 1000s of Reactions in Chemistry only in Organic Chemistry and Hydrocarbons.....


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 5, 2013)

I think there are max 200 rxns. I am in 12th Science Stream. Boards coming up


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 5, 2013)

Organic chem is the easiest part.. just understand the reaction mechanism and dont mug it up.. Got 92 in chem even though had left the 6 marks P-block question..


----------



## Sainatarajan (Feb 5, 2013)

Yup. Thats what my Sir said......CSC is very good . Writing Programs in C++,making your brain work , think more . I love that subject(CSC).


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Yup. Thats what my Sir said......CSC is very good . Writing Programs in C++,making your brain work , think more . I love that subject(CSC).


CSC? What does that stand for?

On the other hand CSE stands for Computer Science and Engineering.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 5, 2013)

CSC??? Computer Science and C?? I'm not good with abbreviations..


----------



## ©mß (Feb 5, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> CSC??? Computer Science and C?? I'm not good with abbreviations..


Yeah me too


----------



## Sainatarajan (Feb 6, 2013)

Sorry . It was a typo. OP How is ur Class 10 going.


----------



## ©mß (Feb 6, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Sorry . It was a typo. OP How is ur Class 10 going.


Whom are you asking?


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 6, 2013)

©mß said:


> Whom are you asking?



You i guess..


----------



## Anorion (Feb 6, 2013)

India is a hub for sourcing. We make all sorts of stuff on contract... models, textures, light scenes, even record audio samples, compose music pieces... assets for games. 

there are plenty of companies that make casual, social and mobile games here, as well as higher education institutes for game making. 

do science, take a part time course in game design. should be available in an institute in your city. The course should cover zbrush, 3dsmax, unity and or/ unreal engines. this typically lasts 2 years (diploma) to 3 years (degree) and you should be able to do it along with normal college. this will help you be ready with a portfolio by the time you graduate, and make an informed decision of what kind of higher studies in india or abroad to take up.


----------



## ©mß (Feb 6, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> You i guess..


But I didnt start this topic and he's asking the OP which yu what it means to me earlier.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 6, 2013)

©mß said:


> But I didnt start this topic and he's asking the OP which yu what it means to me earlier.



Smart kid!!
"AAp toh Engineer lagte ho"..

He is asking all those who are in 10th..


----------



## ©mß (Feb 6, 2013)

Mera mazak uda rahe ho kya?

Abi to filal koi doubt ni hai mujhe
Baki if OP has then he might ask it but I don't think he is checking this thread.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 6, 2013)

©mß said:


> Mera mazak uda rahe ho kya?
> 
> Abi to filal koi doubt ni hai mujhe
> Baki if OP has then he might ask it but I don't think he is checking this thread.



Nhin!!!

So you decided your stream.. @mB??


----------



## ©mß (Feb 6, 2013)

Not still but I will take Non-Med.
And its © not @...


----------



## donnawhite (Feb 8, 2013)

©mß said:


> Not still but I will take Non-Med.
> And its © not @...


Non-Med is better for you ... wishing you all the best!


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 8, 2013)

Anorion said:


> India is a hub for sourcing.



Say, ultra cheap sourcing.


----------



## donnawhite (Feb 14, 2013)

Chirag Arora said:


> Hi i m Chirag from India and currently i m in 10th
> 
> i m confused about wich stream to choose.
> 
> ...



It's fully different from streams.. If you want to learn game development then you should learn programming..It's development line...


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 17, 2013)

donnawhite said:


> It's fully different from streams.. If you want to learn game development then you should learn programming..It's development line...



but for that you need to take Science stream..


----------



## ©mß (Feb 17, 2013)

Main subject required is computer and they do not teach us only computer :'(


----------



## AcceleratorX (Feb 26, 2013)

In many universities you can do B.Sc (IT) and M.Sc (IT) after doing 12th Commerce with maths. Even if you do B.Com, you can still join MCA and do it. B.Tech is not the only avenue, so you don't _need_ to take science, though calculus does help in doing any serious computing work.

@tkin: To be fair, Chemical Engineering isn't really Chemistry - Chemistry is just a small part of it, hehehe  

But I am surprised at you guys, saying 75 is low marks and all. Do you even know what kind of marks I used to get? My overall percentage was in the 70s when I passed - in my entire school life I have never scored 90+ in any subject except English. I had such middling marks, and 49 in my 10th standard out of 100. Nobody, and I mean nobody, thought I could do engineering. My entrance test marks were mediocre, to say the least. I didn't get the branch I wanted or a college that suited me.

I joined what was given to me, and it appears I have a degree in Electronics. My project is in Mechanics, my other small developed apparatus went into Instrumentation and Applied Physics. I also have an internship with a software company. I have had to work extra hard to secure myself but it was worth the ride. I have studied a little bit of many branches of engineering as a result of my extensive curiosity.

I do believe I suffered in the start because I never believed in coaching classes and have never attended any till date in my life, nor any concise notes from anyone (that's why I did badly in the entrance tests). But I have always given it my best shot.

If I, with my 49 in maths in my 10th standard, can belie all expectations and get through 4 years of engineering with a first class, do any of you really think you can't? Have faith in yourselves guys! 

There have been times when my lack of academic prowess have been a hurdle - I have had to face many obstacles, because the system often thinks a person has no aptitude if he doesn't score the marks. I have had to face that kind of discrimination many times. Even today, people will ask me why I have that 49 in maths in my 10th when I have done much better in engineering mathematics.

But if students like us don't prove the system wrong, people will always be biased and think more marks = better. Have no fear, if you want to do something and you like to do it, join a course wherever you can, and do not worry about how difficult it seems. You will do well in time. This is the biggest advice I can give you


----------

